# Aggressiveness in Spider Royals?



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello all

I have my first snake, a male CB13 Spider royal, coming soon, and I have been reading up on the genetic 'head wobble' that Spiders have but have been able to find too much info on it, or any info I do find tends to clash with another set of info that I research.

Firstly, I have been researching royals in general and their care for almost a year now before taking the plunge and choosing one, so I feel confident that in every other aspect of royal care I can offer the little guy everything he needs to keep him happy. However, I will admit that I only really looked into the spider morph recently after choosing the little fella, and I know need to cram in as much knowledge as possible before he gets here in a couple of weeks.

What can anyone tell me, in layman's terms, about the problems with the spider morph? He will just be a pet, I must add ~ no breeding for me, tehe!

Does a spider need any specialised care to a royal of any other morph? He will be in a RUB when he is little, and eventually will live in a vivarium, packed out with lots of hides, plants, logs, cover and other decor so that he feels secure. 

Lastly, do spiders have more aggressive tendancies? I have received clashing answers on this subject from browsing royal websites.
My brother owns a female spider (along with many others) and she is extremely hissy and will strike at anyone, even if you are just walking past her RUB. She is in an extremely quiet corner of the room, no traffic or noise and he tries to make her feel as secure as poss, but she is, and always has been, a "look but dont touch" royal. Is this common of the morph, or is she an exception? 

Sorry for all of the questions! :blush:

Thankyou in advance for any replies,
Bry x


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

bryonyrose said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have my first snake, a male CB13 Spider royal, coming soon, and I have been reading up on the genetic 'head wobble' that Spiders have but have been able to find too much info on it, or any info I do find tends to clash with another set of info that I research.
> 
> ...


First of all, Hi  welcome.

Spiders do have a slight wobble occasionally. It often displays when they are still (usually before a strike) but it in no way affects their care or lives.
Some people believe its from too much inbreeding but who knows. It could just be a part of the mutation that gives them their colouring.

Chances are you wont even notice it most of the time. It is usually more pronounced in adult snakes.

I have never heard of spiders being any more aggressive than any other royal python. Sometimes you just get an aggressive snake, though its very rare.
Im not sure about your brothers but it seems unusual. A royal's defence strategy is normally to curl into a ball and hope noone steps on it.


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Tops, thankyou for your reply! :2thumb:

That's great then ~ I will still be able to provide everything that he needs to keep him happy and healthy, thats good to know!

My brothers one he didnt have from a youngster, Shes about 9 now and I think he got her when she was around 3? She was even worse when he first got her and if anyone went near her, even to feed her, she was get in such a tiz that she would flip over onto her back  Something else I had read can be associated with the spider gene, is that correct?

She is also just a pet, he does not breed her either, and as I said before she is definately a "look but dont touch" girlie and she seems happiest that way. She certainly has settled down over the years and perhaps learnt to trust a little more, perhaps something horrible happened to her with her previous owner, who knows.
But it is good to know that aggressivness isnt a spider characteristic in general! 

Thankyou again,
Bry x


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

spiders imo are only aggressive eaters, they do have a head wobble but its still a gorgeous snake to have in any collection.


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

They are beautiful aren't they


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Tops said:


> First of all, Hi  welcome.
> 
> Spiders do have a slight wobble occasionally. It often displays when they are still (usually before a strike) but it in no way affects their care or lives.
> Some people believe its from too much inbreeding but who knows. It could just be a part of the mutation that gives them their colouring.
> ...


Its got nothing to do with inbreeding - breeding spider x spider is pointless( i won't go into this its a whole new debate) they are probably one of the least inbred morphs about. All spiders can be traced back to one wild caught specimen which had the head wobble, and its inherited along with the spider appearance. I've never heard anything about spiders being more aggressive


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

My CB13 spideras placid as they come!she's a pleaure to handle and has never struck out at me or my partner, she can occasioaly get scared as any snake would of suden movement but shes briliant! and bloody gorgeous! 
some pics:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

Head wobble varies from so slight that you hardly notice it, to severe corkscrewing. It can come and go throughout their lives, and can get worse or better at any point. They tend to have a very good feeding response, but sometimes a poor aim! Warm the head up so that the target is clear or your hand may be mistaken as food! Great little characters though.


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Thankyou for all of your replies! And Romney, you're right, your spider is a beauty!
:flrt:

Thankyou again,
Bry x


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

Thanks! Unfortunately she gets more attention from the girlfriend than I do!


----------



## TractorTotty (Jun 3, 2013)

Romney said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately she gets more attention from the girlfriend than I do!


Haha that I hear that quite often from my boyfriend about my pets! :whistling2:


----------



## Romney (May 23, 2013)

It's just not fair! I can see why though


----------



## harderfasterdarker (Jan 12, 2013)

just read this post before this one. there is mention of spiders on there and other problems associated with reptiles you might find interesting:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/598418-known-potential-genetic-defects-morphs.html


----------

